# Oil Sight "glass"



## Shopsweeper (Nov 16, 2012)

Both my VN12 and my Clausing 6913 have plastic (looking) oil level indicators.  I have been thinking of cooking up some kind of replacement inpired by this: http://www.gis-store.net/3-D-BullsEye_c86.htm

Its a "3d" oil sigh indicator that really looks like an acrylic jar poking out of your machine a bit.  I can't decide if the poke-out (and related smash danger) would be worth the enhanced visibility.  

Any opinions?


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be scared for the same reason. Knock it off and watch the oil hit the floor.

I made new sight glasses for my lathe using clear plastic cut from sheet using a hole saw without the pilot drill and turning to size in the lathe.
Pierre


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 16, 2012)

For that price, you would be better off buying the acrylic and making them yourself.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 16, 2012)

Those sight plugs on that site remind me of those plugs you use when setting the timing on the Harleys.

I needed to replace the sight glasses on my lathe. The first one I took over to the local glass shop, and they cut me one. Though it did take the guy several trys . I guess it was because it was a circle was the problem. He did manage to get it done, and only cost me a coffee for payment.

The second one, I had a piece of 1/8 thick lexan, and just marked it off and used the jig saw to cut it out slightly over size. I used the belt sander to smooth it out, and bring it to final size. That was a few years ago, and both are holding up very well.

Replacing the sight glass can be a different affair depending on how they are mounted in.
Mine where just held in with a metal ring and a paper gasket on each side of the glass. Replacement on mine was very easy, but Ive seen some that looked much more difficult to work on.

Either way you go, good luck with it.

Oh, I forgot to mention, the first one I replaced was on the headstock, and I hit the glass with the chuck key and cracked the original glass. So I wonder how things would go if it was sticking out?


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 17, 2012)

I am thinking about scoring some acrylic rod (http://www.amazonsupply.com/cast-ac...LEZ86/ref=sr_1_9_seeall?sr=1-9&qid=1353161609) and making a more bowl-like (and less jar-like) shape than those linked above.  Like a bubble poking out a bit maybe.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 17, 2012)

These are what I made to replace the missing ones on the lathe. Just a scrap of plastic plex or something like it. 
I thought of using an o-ring to seal but used automotive sealer instead.


----------



## HMF (Nov 17, 2012)

They want $20 for a new sight glass for the VN #12.

I had another thought. I love the look of those old-fashioned brass and glass engine sight glasses. Any way to use a reducer on the hole in the gearbox to install one of those? You get a lot clearer reading with that then the flat glass that came with the mill.


----------



## bcall2043 (Nov 17, 2012)

Shopsweeper said:


> I am thinking about scoring some acrylic rod (http://www.amazonsupply.com/cast-ac...LEZ86/ref=sr_1_9_seeall?sr=1-9&qid=1353161609) and making a more bowl-like (and less jar-like) shape than those linked above.  Like a bubble poking out a bit maybe.



Shopsweeper,

I have a piece remaining from a project you can have. It is 3/4 inch in diameter (see photo) and was a towel rack in earlier life. 


Picked it up at a yard sale, $1 for two. I always look at things as material, not what they were sold for. PM me with an address if interested and I will drop it in the mail. There are a couple of straight pieces left in it. One about 1" long and one about 2" long. 
Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 17, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Shopsweeper,
> 
> I have a piece remaining from a project you can have. It is 3/4 inch in diameter (see photo) and was a towel rack in earlier life.
> ... PM me with an address if interested and I will drop it in the mail.



Benny,

You are very kind.  I measured my lathe and my mill and I think 3/4 is going to be JUST to narrow for either.  But I sincerely appreciate the offer.  I might try your methods around here next week when I am off work at yard sales and such.

Devon


----------



## franklynb (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm known to lust after trick hardware.


Sorry. Late repetition.
<same as="" starter="" post.="" yikes!="" i="" am="" slow="" today.="">
</same>


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 17, 2012)

Nelson said:


> They want $20 for a new sight glass for the VN #12.
> 
> I had another thought. I love the look of those old-fashioned brass and glass engine sight glasses. Any way to use a reducer on the hole in the gearbox to install one of those? You get a lot clearer reading with that then the flat glass that came with the mill.



Nelson,

Are you talking about some of these: http://www.deboltmachine.com/id6.html ?

I think the NV would be suited to a brass guage due to the possibility of yellow metal shims in the gears boxes - we should not run oil with brass harming additives 0 so a brass guage makes more sense than it would for a more modern mill.

Devon


----------



## Cal Haines (Nov 17, 2012)

Devon,

On a VN12 of your vintage, you can't get to the oil sight glass on the ram gearbox without removing the lock ring for the right end of the output shaft.  It's not a trivial job and you need to be careful about messing with the collars, since they control the mesh of the cutter head pinon gear.

A fellow I've been corresponding with found some flashlight lens on eBay for a few bucks that are about the right size to replace the windows.  Another possible source for the windows are watch crystals.  Someone told me that you can order the crystals in just about any diameter you want, but I don't recall the suggested source.

_Cal_


----------



## HMF (Nov 17, 2012)

Shopsweeper said:


> Nelson,
> 
> Are you talking about some of these: http://www.deboltmachine.com/id6.html ?
> 
> ...




Yes,

I would like to put one of those glass oilcocks on in place of the sight glass, I would have to plug the site glass hole with a reducer and then put in an elbow and then the gauge. I like the device from Frank mentions- the acrylic tube that sticks out- very easy to see the level, and easier to install. I wonder what it goes for.



Nelson


----------



## core-oil (Nov 18, 2012)

Nelson said:


> Yes,
> 
> I would like to put one of those glass oilcocks on in place of the sight glass, I would have to plug the site glass hole with a reducer and then put in an elbow and then the gauge. I like the device from Frank mentions- the acrylic tube that sticks out- very easy to see the level, and easier to install. I wonder what it goes for.
> 
> ...


   Nelson,

                        should you go down the road of fitting the type of oil glasses you propose, a good project might be to turn a brass sleeve to fit over it, , this sleeve could have a slot or window cut in the side of it, This can be rotated downwards away from danger, after checking your levels


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 18, 2012)

Nelson said:


> Yes,
> 
> I would like to put one of those glass oilcocks on in place of the sight glass, I would have to plug the site glass hole with a reducer and then put in an elbow and then the gauge. I like the device from Frank mentions- the acrylic tube that sticks out- very easy to see the level, and easier to install. I wonder what it goes for.
> 
> ...



If you like what Frank is showing - follow the link in my original post.  They have several sizes.

If I did not need the practice threading anyway I might just buy one.  But it seems silly that I plan to practice threading Delrin anyway - so why not move to acrylic and make myself a 'glass'?


----------



## HMF (Nov 19, 2012)

Shopsweeper said:


> If you like what Frank is showing - follow the link in my original post.  They have several sizes.
> 
> If I did not need the practice threading anyway I might just buy one.  But it seems silly that I plan to practice threading Delrin anyway - so why not move to acrylic and make myself a 'glass'?



The acrylic is nice...I can probably make it with just a drill press if I center it properly. (Lathe still isn't up and running).


If you make one, can you show us how you did it?

Nelson


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 19, 2012)

Nelson said:


> The acrylic is nice...I can probably make it with just a drill press if I center it properly. (Lathe still isn't up and running).
> 
> 
> If you make one, can you show us how you did it?
> ...



If it turns out well, I will report back.  If I botch it up - we will never speak of this again.


----------



## Shopsweeper (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-7288&catname=hydraulic

Its ugly but it's only $5.50.  150 degree max temp may be too low...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 8, 2013)

I think you could get away with 150F....but then again, I guess the VN's run hot. I have an intact glass on the ram gearbox, but it is cloudy. Do you guys know the best way to restore something like that without scratching it up worse? The glass on the feed gearbox appears to be broken, so I will have to replace that anyway. I would prefer to avoid messing with the way the gears mesh, etc. so I will probably just try to "uncloud" the one in the ram.


----------

